# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Pac Man vs Oscar

## Brown Ninja

Who you got and why? I personally would love to see Pac Man pull it out but I am afraid that shear size of DLH will wear him down. Pac Man by split decision.

----------


## BgMc31

I have pure contempt and tremendous dislike for chicken delaHoya! But I agree with the above post. Oscar is wayyyy to big for Manny. Plus Manny doesn't have the greatest defense. He's a banger who takes a lot to give a lot. DelaHoya has tremendous power in both hands, especially his left. I see a ko in the 6th.

----------


## WARMachine

I think Oscar has the chance to KO him.

I think Manny is faster and the more technical puncher.

I think Cardio goes to Manny as well, not to mention having the advantage of having his trainer having once been Oscar's. That will undoubtly help.

I think Oscar will be landing bigger punches that may drop Manny, but i think Manny will win more rounds.

The weight issue is something to take into consideration as well, Manny has never fought at that weight before, whereas Oscar looks his best there.

I think it will be a tremendous fight.

I got Manny by UD.

----------


## rockinred

Oscar will take him early.. he's to big for Pacman....

i'll be glad becuase he needs to stop calling himself the mexican assasin.... :No No: ... I think Barrera would have took pacman if age wouldn't of caught up to him when they finally fought.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Should be a great fight. Very interesting. I see it being more of a war than the technical bout that DLH had with Floyd. Two guys that like to mix it up. Go Pac Man!

----------


## BgMc31

MAN, I STAND CORRECTED!!! Manny is a beast! Now lets see id he can lure Floyd out oc retirement for another huge payday.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

De La Hoya got man-handled .... he didn't win a round.

Hats off to Pacquaio ... I honestly thought De La Hoya could land the big shot and finish it.

----------


## WARMachine

I knew Manny would win it, but never like that...

I shouldve known better... DLH is DONE!

Now who wants to see

Pacman vs. Pretty Boy Floyd?!

----------


## rockinred

That was a very pathetic performance by DLH. Hats off to pacman he makes everyone look bad in the ring.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Good job for Pacman he really put it on Delahoya every round. I think Delahoya cut weight wrong cause he was looking old and slow in there, did you see his thighs they were the same size as his arms! It seem to me his weight played a big part in him losing but even if he would have cut weight right and came in 160lbs. instead of 147lbs. he still would have lost.

Fight Link: *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/video...p5zx84uYdW2BP1*

----------


## Matt

Im afraid it will be Ricky Hatton and Pacman and that will be the END of Hatton. A sad ending.

----------


## j4ever41

i never say any reason to think dlh was going to win this fight most people i work with kept saying dlh was going to tko pac by the 8th round and i would ask then why you think that they would say size and i would tell then that imo you have back up 4-5 years to put dlh in his prime so i go with pac. yeah ricky hatton and pac would be good fight but pac would be the winner. i would like to see pac and floyd, i would pick floyd.

----------


## MalibuD

Pac and Floyd would be the fight to watch, I personally think pac would win. Floyd didnt even come close to beating Delahoya the way pac did. I hope this brings Floyd out.

----------


## Matt

IMO theres no question that Floyd would wipe the floor with Pacman, if i was a betting man id bet my 1 bedroom bedsit on it. :AaGreen22: :

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think Pac Man puts it on him. We know Floyd was scared to fight Margarito but maybe the money will lead him to take a risky fight with Pac Man.

----------


## WARMachine

Everyone is scared to fight Margarito... Except Mosely...

----------


## Brown Ninja

Moseley is going to go night night. Margarito is viscious

----------

